# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  ошибки и недочеты Формы отчетности (GENERAL) (USN) (PBOUL) (Бюджетные)

## via_82

Здавствуйте
Форма-4 ФСС РФ Таблица 1
Уплачено страховых взносов
1-3 месяц не дает поставить копейки.

Отчетность 1 кв 2011

----------


## marabor

Здравствуйте! Нет выгрузки в ФСС, подскажите будет еще обновление за 1 квартал 2011?

----------


## ira_ran

спасибо за отчеты 1С усн

----------


## lara_m16

Подскажите, нет кнопки заполнить в форме 4-ФСС ни в УСН, ни в бухгалтерии за 1 кв.2011 года

----------


## lomshakov

> Подскажите, нет кнопки заполнить в форме 4-ФСС ни в УСН, ни в бухгалтерии за 1 кв.2011 года


Подскажите, такая же проблема...

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Нету её, убрали 1Сники, может в следующей отчётности будет, а может и не будет...

----------


## lomshakov

> Нету её, убрали 1Сники, может в следующей отчётности будет, а может и не будет...


Попробовал в FSS4_11ХХ.ERT подправить
Форма.Заполнить.Видимость(1  );
Бухгалтер говорит, что нормально считает.

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## marabor

Подскажите, пожалуйста по поводу выгрузки в ФСС за 1-й квартал 2011, она в принципе будет или нет?

----------


## lomshakov

> Подскажите, пожалуйста по поводу выгрузки в ФСС за 1-й квартал 2011, она в принципе будет или нет?


вот чего нашел в форуме:

2. Что касается кнопочек, то, чтобы отсечь всех следующих "присоединившихся", скажу, что  еще много чего нет.  Например, я пока не нашел такой мелочи, как выгрузка баланса.  Ждемс релиз 3. 
*Добавлено.*  Чем дальше смотрю, тем еще смешнее: у ФСС тоже нет выгрузки. Так что  отсутствие кнопки Заполнить - закономерно - зачем она, если выгрузить  нельзя?

Так что надо подождать 3 релиза.

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## marabor

> вот чего нашел в форуме:
> 
> 2. Что касается кнопочек, то, чтобы отсечь всех следующих "присоединившихся", скажу, что  еще много чего нет.  Например, я пока не нашел такой мелочи, как выгрузка баланса.  Ждемс релиз 3. 
> *Добавлено.*  Чем дальше смотрю, тем еще смешнее: у ФСС тоже нет выгрузки. Так что  отсутствие кнопки Заполнить - закономерно - зачем она, если выгрузить  нельзя?
> 
> Так что надо подождать 3 релиза.


Спасибо огромное! Теперь все ясно, ждемс...

----------


## Mikes1

а нет инфы когда появятся?

----------


## Denzelito

По поводу Баланса и отчета о  прибылях и убытках- выгрузку сделать сл. образом!
Реглам-е отчеты -> выбираем 4кв2010г -> выбираем выгрузку формат 5.хх -> выбираем 1 кв 2011 (в окне выгрузки) и выгружаем! 



> и бегом бегом пока в ИФНС принимают ;)

----------


## Kostyanyk

Да с формой 1 и 2 в тупик попал

----------


## zumba

> я пока не нашел такой мелочи, как выгрузка баланса. Ждемс релиз 3.


если выгрузка бух. баланса 5.02, то она есть в последнем релизе годовой отчетности...

----------


## Diogris

> Попробовал в FSS4_11ХХ.ERT подправить
> Форма.Заполнить.Видимость(1  );
> Бухгалтер говорит, что нормально считает.


Нормально заполняется только первая таблица.
3я - заполняет под старую форму (1,2,3 месяцы идут в столбик)
6,7 вообще не заполняется. 
на других кнопку не включал (ибо бухгалтер сказал, что  не надо), потому не знаю, как там обстоят дела..

*PS:*не заполняется автоматом "регистрационный номер", есть возможность это поправить?

----------


## ЛенШ

Рег. номер в ФСС помоему так можно.  Справочники=Налоги=Налоги и отчисления=Карточка ФСС=Там вбить номер.

----------


## Insekt0

Хм... Погнал соляк!!!

----------


## Quisl

*В форме 4 ФСС
 таблица 6 отчетности* (обработка FSS4_1109.ert) сумма округляется до рублей : решение :  в конфигураторе открываем файл из текущей базы, из папки ExtForms\Rp11q1.grp файл FSS4_1109.ert ; вкладка "таблица", на ячейках с округлением правая кнопка - свойства - данные -"точность = 2","формат = Ч-15.2" ;  вкладка "модуль" , ищем текст "П000060001203 = ОП000060001303 + ОП000060001403 + ОП000060001503;
П000060001204 = ОП000060001304 + ОП000060001404 + ОП000060001504;
П000060001205 = ОП000060001305 + ОП000060001405 + ОП000060001505;" и стираем букву "О" в начале слов получив "П000060001203 = П000060001303 + П000060001403 + П000060001503;
	П000060001204 = П000060001304 + П000060001404 + П000060001504;	
П000060001205 = П000060001305 + П000060001405 + П000060001505;"
* таблица 3 отчетности* (обработка FSS4_1104.ert) та же беда : победил только изменив все форматы ячеек на текст (в конфигураторе открываем файл из текущей базы, из папки ExtForms\Rp11q1.grp файл FSS4_1104.ert ; вкладка "таблица", на нужных ячейках правая кнопка - свойства - вкладка "Данные" - "тип = строка"); вкладка "модуль" , ищем текст 		"П000030004003 = ОП000030001003 - ОП000030002003 - ОП000030003003;
П000030004004 = ОП000030001004 - ОП000030002004 - ОП000030003004;
П000030004005 = ОП000030001005 - ОП000030002005 - ОП000030003005;
П000030004006 = ОП000030001006 - ОП000030002006 - ОП000030003006;"
и заменяем на 	"//П000030004003 = ОП000030001003 - ОП000030002003 - ОП000030003003;
//П000030004004 = ОП000030001004 - ОП000030002004 - ОП000030003004;
//П000030004005 = ОП000030001005 - ОП000030002005 - ОП000030003005;
//П000030004006 = ОП000030001006 - ОП000030002006 - ОП000030003006;
 (текст должен стань зеленым)

ЗЫ Написано для таких же как я - не владеющих синтаксисом 1с 
ЗЫЫ Если кто знает другие способы, кроме 11q1003 релиза, буду рад :)

----------


## gammar

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в отчете по экологии за 1 квартал изменить коэффициент на 1,93?

----------


## Quisl

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в отчете по экологии за 1 квартал изменить коэффициент на 1,93?


поподробней, пож-ста, имеется ввиду "негативное воздействие на окружающую среду"? где именно неверный коэффициент стоит? или его просто нет в списках выбора?

----------


## zas2004

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в отчете по экологии за 1 квартал изменить коэффициент на 1,93?


как как - руками отключить выбор значений из списка и поставить нужный коэффициент

----------


## ehoo

11q1003 релиз отчетности. У кого-нибудь работает автозаполнение в форме ФСС4?

----------


## BVNBVN

11q1003 релиз отчетности. А код ОКАТО у кого сохраняется в форме ФСС-4?

----------


## marabor

ОКАТО, к сожалению почему-то не сохраняется, как его не мучаешь! Но я выгрузила ФСС и отправила через портал ФСС - все прошло успешно!

----------


## nibix

Стесняюсь спросить, а такая мелочь, как выгрузка баланса у кого-нибудь появилась после установки очередной третьей версии регламентированных отчетов 2011 года?

----------


## marabor

Баланс и форма 2 так и не выгружаются, к сожалению!

----------


## ehoo

11q1003 продолжает не дружить с комплексной конфигурацией 7.70.505. Автозаполнение ФСС-4 не работает. Кто-нибудь эти грабли уже обходил? Поделитесь ссылкой.

----------


## ОрлоФФ1

а что происходит с регламентированными отчетами?
не доступна форма баланса в бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0.21.1

----------


## ser_ale

> 11q1003 релиз отчетности. А код ОКАТО у кого сохраняется в форме ФСС-4?


я в процедуру ДополнитьСписокСохранения  (Список) добавил вызов функции СохрЗначВКвадратиках(). в самое начало, до всех Список.Установка(). теперь сохраняет и даты, и оргн, и окато и все прочее

----------


## kittinat

Подскажите пожалуйста. у меня УСН. Не могу найти декларация по налогу на имущество, что за 4 кв.2010 так и в 1 кв.2011

----------


## Pic_nic

> ОКАТО, к сожалению почему-то не сохраняется, как его не мучаешь! Но я выгрузила ФСС и отправила через портал ФСС - все прошло успешно!


так он его даже и не ставит!?
а берет его из карточки ФСС или еще откуда!И

----------

